# Recommendations for a Dryer, Please!



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I would like to purchase a dryer to use after regular baths. For now, I take Maggie for grooming, but I do like to bathe her regularly at home. Using a human hair dryer for now, with low setting but it takes so long to dry her!

Does anyone have any recommendations or what kind of dryer do you use at home? 

Thanks for any feedback or help!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think a lot of us use the Chris Christensen Kool Dryer. I have the smaller (6 x 6) model and love it.

Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love my Kool Pup dryer. It did take me awhile to get the hang of it and not get wind tangles, in my long haired fluffs. It reduces the time by 1/2 . Purchase the arm to hold the hose and you have two free hands.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Which one did you all get?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I also have the Kool Pup and love it! It is the smaller one 6by6:thumbsup: it is on the floor.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I have the Kool Pup as well (same as Cathy's) and I love it. One of the best purchases I've made. It's a real time saver and Maggie doesn't seem to mind it.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I've got the Kool pup too - love it. I like that it has variable speed, it also starts out cool on the lower speed but gets a bit warmer the higher the speed. I do need to get the arm attachment, it is a little hard to hang on to the hose, brush and hold the dog.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you all very much for your replies! Sounds like the Kool Pup Dryer has the vote as the best dryer for our fluffs! They are a little pricey, but seems they are worth it! 

So, I will probably get one of these!

Thanks again, everyone! I appreciate your input & help!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Trisha said:


> Thank you all very much for your replies! Sounds like the Kool Pup Dryer has the vote as the best dryer for our fluffs! They are a little pricey, but seems they are worth it!
> 
> So, I will probably get one of these!
> 
> Thanks again, everyone! I appreciate your input & help!!


Just so you know it does not have heat but it warms up after it is on especially if you run it on high. I like that I can adjust the airflow. I also recommend the arm for the grooming table.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Cathy! I just told my husband I need to get this dryer! He said, "well, get it!" Yay! So I'll place the order, I guess the best price is to get it direct from CC site.

Thanks for telling me about the arm too!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been going back and forth about getting a Kool Pup ever since I first heard about them. You guys, who I trust, highly recommend it, but I am worried about one thing. MiMi doesn't do zoomies after a bath, she runs straight to the grooming table to be dried. That is because she is so cold. She doesn't like the blowing, but she wants the warmth. I'm afraid she will hate the dryer if it doesn't warm her up. I hate for my baby to shiver. So, I thought I should maybe get a similar dryer that blows warm air. How do your pups like the not warm air?

I have the dryer and arm in my cart, but can't hit the "pay now" button.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Sylvia, I understand your concern, was a little curious about that too. But Cathy did say it warms up if you run it on high. So I'm hoping it will be fine. I read so many good reviews here and else where about the Kool Pup Dryer. I splurged and purchased it last night. I did order on Amazon.com because of the free shipping. Couldn't tell if CC website offered it on the dryer or not, so I just went ahead and got from Amazon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to do it. I just had the brilliant idea that I can put a space heater nearby. I understand that the dryer is ambient temperature, so that might work. I also read that it won't trip your circuit breaker if you are using another appliance on the same circuit. Hope it works.
Trisha, I hope you got the third arm, I didn't see that on Amazon. I went to the Show Dog Store, because I was buying shampoos and stuff too. They have $10 shipping on orders over $200 and a $10 coupon...so it amounted to free shipping. I am a spendthrift, but am obsessive about getting the best price.

Editing to say that I hit the "pay now" button. I am a member of the Kool Pup Club.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a small heater that I use in the room when I'm drying them and it does help.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE my kool pup too. Sylvia, mine do zoomies, but they shiver too. I just turn the dryer on for a minute on high while I re-wrap them in a dry towel. The temperature of the dryer is perfect in my opinion, definitely not too cold and it pushes the water off of them so fast that they warm up right away! I told my hubby it even has to start going on trips with us, I now HATE using the reg blow dryer!!!


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Sylvia! Good for you on getting the coupon! You're a good shopper! 

No, I did not get the arm at this time. One reason is that I groom Maggie in my laundry room on the counter top. I have cabinets above and I can't really attach a clamp to my counter top to hold the hose. But looking at it, my husband says he has a brilliant idea that will work and he can make it very easy! We shall see how that goes! LOL! Some of his ideas, I don't like, so I will give him a chance and if it doesn't work I'll figure out what to do next.

Can't wait to get it, should save time in drying!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Trisha said:


> Hey Sylvia! Good for you on getting the coupon! You're a good shopper!
> 
> No, I did not get the arm at this time. One reason is that I groom Maggie in my laundry room on the counter top. I have cabinets above and I can't really attach a clamp to my counter top to hold the hose. But looking at it, my husband says he has a brilliant idea that will work and he can make it very easy! We shall see how that goes! LOL! Some of his ideas, I don't like, so I will give him a chance and if it doesn't work I'll figure out what to do next.
> 
> Can't wait to get it, should save time in drying!


Maybe he can make a loop coming from under the cabinet to hold the hose in place, and you won't even need an arm.:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Okay, I'm going to do it. I just had the brilliant idea that I can put a space heater nearby. I understand that the dryer is ambient temperature, so that might work. I also read that it won't trip your circuit breaker if you are using another appliance on the same circuit. Hope it works.
> Trisha, I hope you got the third arm, I didn't see that on Amazon. I went to the Show Dog Store, because I was buying shampoos and stuff too. They have $10 shipping on orders over $200 and a $10 coupon...so it amounted to free shipping. I am a spendthrift, but am obsessive about getting the best price.
> 
> Editing to say that I hit the "pay now" button. I am a member of the Kool Pup Club.


:thumbsup: space heater is a brilliant idea as it doesn't add to the noise level ...you are so clever too with the coupon = shipping ...i love this!!!

Kool Pup Club memers :w00t: Cheers!!! :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Trisha said:


> Hey Sylvia! Good for you on getting the coupon! You're a good shopper!
> 
> No, I did not get the arm at this time. One reason is that I groom Maggie in my laundry room on the counter top. I have cabinets above and I can't really attach a clamp to my counter top to hold the hose. But looking at it, my husband says he has a brilliant idea that will work and he can make it very easy! We shall see how that goes! LOL! Some of his ideas, I don't like, so I will give him a chance and if it doesn't work I'll figure out what to do next.
> 
> Can't wait to get it, should save time in drying!


I am so excited for you Trisha !! It will be so much fun to use your Kool PUP! You'll wonder how you lived without it! Oh Happy Day, when that package arrives!!! :chili:


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Yay! Received the Kool Pup Dryer yesterday (Friday)! Wow, fast shipping as they had said I wouldn't receive until next Wednesday! So what a surprise & free shipping!

Anyway...Maggie may get a bath today or tomorrow! Husband is coming up with a holder for the hose, so I can have hands free to brush her!

I'll let you know how I like it! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I got mine yesterday, too. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So much FUN!!! I don't really use my arm much, mostly for holding the hose when I'm not using it, lol.


----------



## Ritzycat (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't know much about it, but my aunt (a dog/cat/horse enthusiast) uses this dryer on all of her pets and herself:

Sedu Revolution Pro Tourmaline Ionic 4000i Hair Dryer | Folica.com

I wouldn't imagine it would give you too much better results then what you are currently using, however.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Tip on the kool pup.....this from CC. For more heat you can place a towel or small wash cloth in a single layer over the sponge air intake and this will allow the air to heat up a little more. Must be a single layer though ....you do not want the motor to heat up too much.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you Leeanne for the tip!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

This site so feeds into me spending $$$ on Lily. lol.

I placed an order this morning on the show dog store site for a black kool pup and arm. Sylie, thanks to you I did save the $10 and of course got their $10 shipping. (I had first looked on Amazon through a third party vendor but it wasn't available in black.)

Was intrigued by CC's spritz bottle attachment, so ordered one of those to give it a try even though I haven't ready anything about it yet on this forum.

Now I am ready to move away from using the counter top for her grooming. (Looking into buying a table for a separate space for her grooming. Going to post a separate post to ask for recommendations about table set ups. I got the round turntable type portable grooming table that I will be using on the table.)

SO looking forward to getting the kool pup. Wanted one since last year, but finally bit the bullet.

Linda


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, no need to post about table ideas since this has already been done. Going to look into the possibility of a baby changing table. Would have room for all my stuff and have storage underneath. : )


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Linda, great idea on the changing table! I don't have one of those, been a while...lol.

I do Maggie's grooming on countertop in Laundry room. It's a long countertop and plenty of room. With all going on with me, I just haven't had a chance to use the dryer yet. I didn't purchase the arm as I thought it was too pricey and I was able to come up with something that works just as good!

You may get to use your dryer, before me! So please let us know what you think!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LovelyLily said:


> Oh, no need to post about table ideas since this has already been done. Going to look into the possibility of a baby changing table. Would have room for all my stuff and have storage underneath. : )


That is exactly what I used to use to groom my cats back in the day. Works perfectly. I am pleased that in my new house I have a separate sink and counter, a bit like a utility area that has drawers and cupboards so works perfectly. 

You all finally made me cave. Just received my Kool Pup and will likely give it a go later today. Got the arm too. :w00t:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Mine is scheduled to be delivered on Tuesday. Five days more to wait. 

Decided to wait until I get it before buying any type of table, so I can check out how the arm attaches and just be more familiar with what I need. Looked at a few different changing table and vanity table options that seem to be possibilities. Looking forward to having a permanent type set up for all of her grooming stuff in my spare room.

Silverhaven, you have the best type of set up. Would love to have that.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well! just finished using it on Penny, it will take us a while to get used to it. It certainly isn't warm and Penny was most unhappy with the cold air blasting her, instead of the usual nice warm toasty dryer, and the loud noise it makes, but I turned it down a lot and put the motor as far away as I could onto a thick towel to try and dampen. 

I feel a bit selfish, because I got it for me not them, I was finding I was getting drenched from the heat grooming both of them in the summer months. This is awesome for that, but not for the girls. Lolas turn next. She doesn't get as cold as little Penny so I think she will be fine.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I think I mentioned this but just in case - I run a small heater in the room when I dry them, it helps to keep the air warm. Might want to try it - I got it at target for about $15 when I was working and my office was freezing


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lou's Mom said:


> I think I mentioned this but just in case - I run a small heater in the room when I dry them, it helps to keep the air warm. Might want to try it - I got it at target for about $15 when I was working and my office was freezing


Yes, although the idea was to keep me cool LOL. a heater would put me back where I started, could be good for the winter though. Just did Lola, she wasn't impressed either. The jury is still out on it. It is strong but the girls don't like the strength so I have to turn it way down, maybe I can gradually raise it. Took me quite a while with both. Also tried a nozzle but Lola freaked, so just used the hose.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Maureen, I am so curious to see how it will be for us. Going to try it out when I get it on Tuesday.

I now use my own portable cheap hair dryer on Lily and use the cool button to not have heat when I am near her face/neck since she tolerates it better and it also makes her hair a bit more calm. Hopefully that will mean the kool pup will work well for us.

I gave her the last bath this morning that she will have with the old dryer. : )


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LovelyLily said:


> Maureen, I am so curious to see how it will be for us. Going to try it out when I get it on Tuesday.
> 
> I now use my own portable cheap hair dryer on Lily and use the cool button to not have heat when I am near her face/neck since she tolerates it better and it also makes her hair a bit more calm. Hopefully that will mean the kool pup will work well for us.
> 
> I gave her the last bath this morning that she will have with the old dryer. : )


I hope you will like it too  the girls do look fab


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I also prefer to stay cool when I am bathing and drying as I get super heated myself and have to open windows right next to me so I can breathe...sigh...

One idea might be what I do to slightly warm up the dryer is === I crank it on HIGH FULL BLAST pointed up at the ceiling when I bring the dog to the grooming table. As I towel dry them, clean out their eyes and put drops in their ears the dryer is running full blast, but not at them. The dryer does warm up some by leaving it on at full speed.

By the time I am ready to dry them the air is significantly warmer --- albeit not hot or harmful in any way. Now when i am ready to dry, I take the nozzle right up to the skin to dry the dog from the skin first. If I am grooming a dog that isn't mine, I now have the option to turn down the force some, but already the dog has been used to the full sound and any decrease in sound helps them to settle some.

Not sure if that will help, but thought i'd put it out there... 

Have fun with the Kool Pup. I just like Pups in general ...


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, Hedy! Will try doing that. And thank you so very much for your awesome wonderfully helpful maltese videos on youtube. You are my inspiration and the reason I finally got the courage to start grooming Lily on my own. You give such thorough and understandable demonstrations. I owe you a bunch for all your help!


----------

